# Oh internet shopping, how I hate that you exist!



## martygreene (May 7, 2005)

Of course, I can barely afford any of it, but ooh how I want...

















#2 is a bit short...
The pink smocked skirt I have been eyeing on anthropologie for forever, and now newport news has it for a LOT less! Hooray cheap knockoffs!


----------



## Janice (May 7, 2005)

/sigh... spring how I love thee!


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2005)

This is pretty much me year round.

Now, if I can only find a top like the one pictured with the pink/green skirt, but with long sleeves... I'll be so happy!

I so wish skirt #2 was longer, but I guess it's good that it's not, since it costs over $100


----------



## mrskloo (May 7, 2005)

OMG.. I love that pink and green skirt and they have big sizes.. YAY!! I've never heard of this site. Oh my credit card is going to melt.


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2005)

oh, be careful, newport news is dangerous to the bank account.

Yeah, the smocked skirt is pretty. Like I said, the same skirt was on Anthropologie last spring/summer for $100 some, but now newport news has it for much cheaper, yay!


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 2, 2005)

internet shopping is so addictive lol

I actually rarely go out to the shops anymore, nearly everything is ordered online

*sigh* its just too easy to shop now! My bank account hates how easy it is!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2005)

omg marty! i LOOOVE the 2nd skirt! aahhh.. internet shopping ROCKS  but it's not good for the credit cards!! hee hee


----------

